# Sulawesi shrimps



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

No, I don't have any, just wanted to share some pictures with you. The post itself is in Chinese but I believe pictures are universal ;-)

http://www.coolshrimp.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95046&extra=page%3D1


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wow those things are insane. they make salt water super JEALOUS.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Talk about eye candy ! I hate to think what some of those would cost, assuming you could even buy them to bring over. Just amazing.


----------



## shawn84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Those picture are to die for. The color on those shrimp is insane!!!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of them are not THAT expensive, certainly not near higher grade Taiwan Bees (some are but not many). The problem is.... they are probably pickier than TBs ;-) I set up a tank for them but my wife hijacked it for her angel fish, so time to set up another one ;-)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Randy Ive had quite a few of these myself, mostly the red ones, cardinals, red nose, yellow nose, blue leg posos, starry nights in white and red etc.

I can tell you they are VERY much pickier that TBs. They do require very stable water parameters, and like the water warm 80F, although some people may have managed to keep them at a lower temp from what Ive just recently found out.

The PH has to be around 8 for sure as the Sulawesi lakes have high PH.

I have found that they tend to be fussy eaters too, only wanting to pick over rocks/walls of tanks, filters etc for biofilm rather than eat any shrimp foods. I kept mine for over 18 months with the Tylomenia yellow footed snails as they tend to have a symbiotic relationship with the snails (some people said they eat the snail poop ) not sure if that's true or just that the snails poking around make them feel more secure. I managed to finally get them to eat a bit of algae wafers, only because a couple of escapee yellow neos were in their tank and they were eating the wafer, so the cardinals figured it might be worth a try and as it was algae they liked it.

They tend to hide a lot unlike other shrimps, so seeing them can be a challenge.

I believe Frank's new aquarium store is going to be getting some once the weather is better and less hot (shipping shrimps in hot weather is deadly)
so maybe another 2-3 weeks before the shipment comes in. He wants them for himself, so if you talk to him and give him a list of the names of the shrimps you are looking at, he could probably get you some added to the order.

The Harlequin shrimp (Wolteracke) 6/7/8th picture from the last one is VERY finicky, I know someone on the forum here had some they got from
Aquatic Designs in Guelph about a month or so ago, but not sure if they are
still alive....he was doing good with them for a while...maybe he'll update us on their progress. 

Other than that I have not met anyone else who has managed to keep this particular shrimp (the most beautiful in my opinion, and Ive tried to get them in the past) for any length of time, seems 4 months is the max that hobbyists have managed so far.

I particularly like the Indo blue (blue and white striped one) but no one has imported these that I know of, so maybe Frank can get some in.

For shrimp enthusiasts these are definitely a must to try! Go for it!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm trying to put together an order for Sulawesi shrimp as well.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I'm trying to put together an order for Sulawesi shrimp as well.


when is the next shrimp order?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the information, Anna. I need more tanks ;-)


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is another one you Sulawesi shrimp lovers shouldn't miss.

http://coolshrimp.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=89595&extra=page%3D1

You can google translate but here is what's said,
- base bottom
- barley straw on the bottom, algae powder in the water column
- they do fight for food
- TDS=200, GH=7, KH=4, pH=8, NO2=0, NO3<10, temp 28C


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

So, how expensive are these buggers? how difficult is it to keep them? what do they feed? and WHO sells this stuff LMAO lots of questions I know.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Randy, all I get when I try that last link you posted is a page that very much looks like a sign in page wanting a user name and password.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Try this link then : http://coolshrimp.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=89595

If that still doesn't work, here is one of the pictures ;-)


----------



## shawn84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Speechlessss....................


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

They usually run around $18 each currently. 

Yes they are finicky and you need to have stable water parameters for them but not the same as CRS/Taiwans.

Guy in the US is selling them right now on aquabid.com


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure someone local has them tank raised. And I think last time he sold some for much less than $18 ea but I'm not exactly sure because I missed it. Hope those who got the deal can chime in.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

they look yummy too.... mmmmm shrimp sushi LMAO.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> they look yummy too.... mmmmm shrimp sushi LMAO.


Even for cherry shrimps that sell for $1 each, we're talking about a few hundred dollars a pond.... you're much better to try lobsters ;-)


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

K & F Aquatic Design (Frank's store at Splendid China Mall) might have his shipment come very soon. That is where I am hoping to get my share of Cardinal Dennerli.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I was told he was going to get it tonight


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

NO WAY! 

My tank isn't even ready yet


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pic Randy.. the second link took me to the same sign in page. That's an insane pic.. wow.. I'm going to have to start wearing a bib when I look at pics like that !


----------

